# puta caso



## belellizio

Esiste questo modo di dire, intercalazione? Coniugazione?
Ha senso utilizzarla o no? 
Grazie


----------



## rocamadour

belellizio said:


> esiste questo modo di dire, intercalazione? coniugazione?
> ha senso utilizzarla o no?
> grazie


 
Ciao belellizio! 
Certo che esiste! E' un intercalare (latino) e significa "metti il caso (che)".


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti:
*putacaso* - o puta caso, _loc. avv_. per ipotesi, per caso: _se, putacaso, lo incontrassi, salutalo da parte mia | putacaso che_, metti il caso che: _putacaso che lui non risponda, tu cosa farai?_
_Sin._ per ipotesi, per caso, eventualmente, accidentalmente, casualmente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì sì, come già ti hanno confermato Roca e Necsus, esiste.
E si usa anche relativamente spesso. Almeno a Roma.


----------



## die

Sì, si usa abbastanza spesso.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Io non l'ho mai sentita...non metto in dubbio che esista però dalle mie parti sicuramente non si usa spesso.


----------



## gabrigabri

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Io non l'ho mai sentita...non metto in dubbio che esista però dalle mie parti sicuramente non si usa spesso.



Sì, neanche a Torino l'ho mai sentita!
Non so perché ma è una frase che avrei attribuito a un veneto!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

gabrigabri said:


> Sì, neanche a Torino l'ho mai sentita!
> Non so perché ma è una frase che avrei attribuito a un veneto!!



Io sono veneta! Ma non si usa!


----------



## die

Io sono veneto e mi capita di usarla....Bho


----------



## valy822

Forse da voi si usa più spesso _metti il caso che_?? Ad esempio qui a Napoli _puta caso_ è un'espressione che ho sentito anche abbastanza spesso ma credo che _metti il caso_ _che_ sia più comune.


----------



## J.toska

Anche dalle mie parti (Piemonte) non si usa molto "puta caso..." ma "metti il caso...".


----------



## irene.acler

Qui in Trentino "puta caso" non si usa proprio. Al suo posto usiamo "metti il caso che/metti caso che".


----------



## awanzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì sì, come già ti hanno confermato Roca e Necsus, esiste.
> E si usa anche relativamente spesso. Almeno a Roma.


 
Confermo la frequenza elevata a Roma!

Ma fosse dialettale? Putacaso...


----------



## gabrigabri

irene.acler said:


> Qui in Trentino "puta caso" non si usa proprio. Al suo posto usiamo "metti il caso che/metti caso che".




Neanche a Torino! Non sapeno neanche che esistesse!


----------



## Salegrosso

Io sono di Verona e lo uso; nella mia citta' e' conosciuto e usato, ma non usatissimo.


----------



## AnGy_111

Io sono della provincia di Venezia e lo conosco ma non si usa tantissimo. Più che altro le generazioni prima di me, che ho solo vent'anni, lo usano di più, per esempio mio papà.


----------



## rocamadour

awanzi said:


> Confermo la frequenza elevata a Roma!
> 
> Ma fosse dialettale? Putacaso...


 
No awanzi, non è dialettale... Come avevo già precisato nel mio precedente post (#2) è *latino*.


----------



## awanzi

rocamadour said:


> No awanzi, non è dialettale... Come avevo già precisato nel mio precedente post (#2) è *latino*.


 
E già! Allora mi viene da pensare che il suo utilizzo forse va diminuendo in proporzione alla lontananza (non solo fisica, però) dal Vaticano, dove appunto si parla latino.

A me pare proprio che a Roma si usi praticamente tutti i giorni e non solo dai "letterati"...


----------



## GavinW

AnGy_111 said:


> Io sono della provincia di Venezia e lo conosco ma non si usa tantissimo. Più che altro le generazioni prima di me, che ho solo vent'anni, lo usano di più, per esempio mio papà.


 
Interresante. L'argomento "generazionale" mi convince assai più di quello "geografico" per stabilire chi usa, o chi usa di più, questa locuzione.


----------



## Helevorn

Mai sentito in vita mia.. Qua usiamo "metti caso che.." senza l'articolo..


----------



## federicoft

GavinW said:


> Interresante. L'argomento "generazionale" mi convince assai più di quello "geografico" per stabilire chi usa, o chi usa di più, questa locuzione.



Ti posso assicurare che a Roma è comunissimo sia tra i giovani sia tra gli anziani, mentre se detto a Milano si verrebbe guardati con gli occhi sgranati indipendentemente dall'età.


----------



## GavinW

federicoft said:


> Ti posso assicurare che a Roma è comunissimo sia tra i giovani sia tra gli anziani, mentre se detto a Milano si verrebbe guardati con gli occhi sgranati indipendentemente dall'età.


 
Ah.... Buono sapersi!


----------



## valy822

GavinW said:


> Ah.... Buono a sapersi!


----------



## Grease

federicoft said:


> Ti posso assicurare che a Roma è comunissimo sia tra i giovani sia tra gli anziani, mentre se detto a Milano si verrebbe guardati con gli occhi sgranati indipendentemente dall'età.


 
Beh, io sono di Milano e "puta caso" lo dico, mi piace molto. In effetti non ho mai fatto caso a se/quanto lo usino gli altri


----------



## arirossa

A me, l'espressione "putacaso" è molto familiare, ma solo perché la usava (non mi pare di averglielo più sentito dire) spessissimo mia madre, sinceramente  non ricordo di averla sentita dire ad altri, l'ho letta sì, ma non la sento usare, normalmente...


----------

